

99 Percent of Indian IT Engineers Lack Programming Skills - davidsmith8900
http://www.canindia.com/2013/11/99-percent-indian-it-engineers-lack-secure-programming-skills/

======
aaronbrethorst
The title is wrong: "99 Percent of Indian IT Engineers Lack _Secure_
Programming Skills"

Why was the word "secure" removed from the article title? That's a huge
difference, and changes the tenor significantly.

~~~
profquail
The most obvious answer: to try to garner as many reflex-upvotes as possible.

------
notacoward
Why did you change the headline to delete the word "secure"? That's highly
misleading, since the article is specifically about infosec-oriented skills
and not programming in general. The article itself is misleading in another
way, since it's all about a report using unspecified data or methodology to
reach a finding that people should purchase its sponsor's services. It was
garbage to start with, and you made it insulting to a billion people with your
change.

------
EiZei
"The survey-cum-test “The Talent Crisis in InfoSec” was was conducted by EC-
Council, a global leader in InfoSec certifications and training."

Company that sells infosec training services is saying there's a severe lack
of secure programming skills? Color me _shocked_.

------
krrishd
As an American whose only connection to India is my name and my ancestry, I
wish there was a way where it was clearly delineated that this trend is of
Indian resident programmers. It just sucks when you get turned down by clients
becuase they assume you code bad due to your name.

------
middleclick
How many times will we have articles submitted on the same topic when it has
been adequately debated in similar (same) threads, not to mention you choose
to omit the word "secure".

So now the question is: does the OP have an agenda? ;)

------
davidsmith8900
\- I am so sorry for removing the word "secure". I was posting this article
from my tablet and I memorized the headline. I apologize. Yes I wanted an
upvote of the article but not at the expense of the word "secure". Im sorry.

